# Here it is!



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Months of Research

Gratefully received advice

Careful choice of supplier

nail-biting Cognitive Dissonance

and it is all now freshly delivered by Fed-Ex (Neanderthal Division)

I'll be unpacking it today. ECM Synchronika, Olympus 75E, accessories. So f*** you Upgraditis! This is it as far as I'm concerned. No more. Nope. Nothing. Nada. That's it. If I upgrade ever, may I drink nothing but Mellow Birds for all eternity....

Buy cheap, buy twice is my motto, as you can probably guess.

This all started because a friend noticed that the Sage Barista had been reduced in price. Then I saw the Appartemento advertised,.... and I was off. My thoughts of a £1500 budget all-included lasted about five minutes!

Off now to unpack. More pics to follow.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh yeah! It's doing that weird photo rotate thing again. How do I stop it doing that?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

A good choice of machine, and for the same reason as me....

I left some room with my choice of grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Excellent setup! Enjoy!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha amazing setup - especially for first. Congratulations.

I feel we may be quoting some of your assertions at some point in the future though....... ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Enjoy , make sure you have left some cash for some decent coffee to put through it


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> So f*** you Upgraditis! This is it as far as I'm concerned. No more. Nope. Nothing. Nada. That's it.


'Just when I thought I was out...'


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Oh yeah! It's doing that weird photo rotate thing again. How do I stop it doing that?


Fixed it again for you.....


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Enjoy , make sure you have left some cash for some decent coffee to put through it


BB did a pro-forma set up for me prior to delivery, and included a big bag of 2nd quality beans to tweak the grinder after transit, and two bags of their own prime bean roast to try once Ive got the grinder set up. If I like it I'll go on their subscription scheme.

I've found a few local roasters near me, all of whom I've tried out while waiting for delivery (any excuse, eh!?). There are some very good local artisans around here. I'm thinking I might do a review of my favourite for the forum,.... they deserve to succeed. As well as doing some cracking beans they are also really enthusiastic about coffee, and engage keenly with coffee enthusiasts, which I like to see.

Cheers, and thanks for your reply.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

ronsil said:


> Fixed it again for you.....


Thanks Ron.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Ive unpacked the two boxes, and I thought Id put a few observations together for anyone considering buying a first setup, to show what to expect.....

This is the ECM unboxing (lower box) ! The accessories box sits on the top of the machine itself, and everything is well laid out and protected. Bella Barista double box for shipment, which I like a lot. They've been quite a star in my purchase.

The Synchronika is bloody heavy! 42.5kg I believe, so be careful. It's awkward to access, so you won't be able to lift it straight out. There are handle slots in the sides of both boxes, so lift the inner box completely out and access to the unit becomes much easier.

The foam protector around the sides just lifts out, and gives you space to get your hands in. The foam in the bottom is very clingy, so ease it free from the machine before trying to lift the machine up.

The ECM has a very solid chassis, so stand at the side and grip it underneath by the front and back frames and lift it out. Did I mention it is a ****ing heavy machine?

So once your hernia is pushed pack you can cancel the ambulance and admire the stunning good looks of all that gorgeous chrome.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Ive unpacked the two boxes, and I thought Id put a few observations together for anyone considering buying a first setup, to show what to expect.....
> 
> This is the ECM unboxing (lower box) ! The accessories box sits on the top of the machine itself, and everything is well laid out and protected. Bella Barista double box for shipment, which I like a lot. They've been quite a star in my purchase.
> 
> ...


Great hearing your stories,

We all look forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

And here it is on the kitchen worktop. It's not in its final location yet. I've got to clean and calibrate the setup and fiddle about with it for a few days, then its moving to its own coffee bar corner, where I can later plumb it in.

The Olympus 75E was boxed with all the accesories, and lots of quavers for protection. I didn't think much of the flavours chosen for the quavers a bit bland and very chewy. There will be a bit of ground coffee still lurking in the machine from the BB test and setup, so opening the box I got a lovely welcoming smell of ground coffee. With the low hopper it's 50cms high iirc, so I'm hoping it will just slide under my kitchen wall cabinets.

Here you can also see the Motta knock box, and the ECM tamper that comes with the machine. It feels really nice in the hand, and is well engineered. I also went mad and got the most expensive piece of aluminium tube in the world - otherwise know as the ECM Tamper Station. I'm very pleased with the look. It was worth the wait for the red Olympus. .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> And here it is on the kitchen worktop. It's not in its final location yet. I've got to clean and calibrate the setup and fiddle about with it for a few days, then its moving to its own coffee bar corner, where I can later plumb it in.
> 
> The Olympus 75E was boxed with all the accesories, and lots of quavers for protection. I didn't think much of the flavours chosen for the quavers a bit bland and very chewy. There will be a bit of ground coffee still lurking in the machine from the BB test and setup, so opening the box I got a lovely welcoming smell of ground coffee. With the low hopper it's 50cms high iirc, so I'm hoping it will just slide under my kitchen wall cabinets.
> 
> ...


Looks great!

So excited for you, love unboxing days!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

This is the stuff I got from Bella Barista with the order. I ordered the three horribly expensive milk jugs in red, to match the grinder (good choice, eh!? ? Go me!). They look surprisingly small in the flesh. They are Teflon lined

Then from Right to left there is a 1oz/2oz shot lined glass to help me calibrate my shots properly, with two shot glasses for actually drinking from. These both have a rounded bottom to give a more pleasant experience (Ooooh! Matron! ?)

The single and double portafilters (and blanking disc) came with the ECM machine, and I bought a bottomless filter holder to match. The handles are really lovely to hold. Perfectly ergonomic, and will be very satisfying to use, I am sure. They're laid here on some "Barista towels", which I ordered for convenience, but a couple of micrfibre cloths from the supermarket would be just as good.

The black thing is an airtight/airless coffee bean container. It's quite clever. You can get the same thing from Amazon, but BB were quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> There is a 1oz/2oz shot lined glass to help me calibrate my shots properly, with two shot glasses for actually drinking from.
> 
> View attachment 29949


Please, please buy some scales. Weigh in and out. Best way to both improve and get consistency..


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

42Kg!

I thought it was only about 35Kg.

I understand why mine is being delivered on a pallet now.

Mine is arriving Thursday, and I don't want to have to ask the wife for help shifting it up the stairs.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Bella Barista did me a fair deal on the entire package, and discounted pretty much everything, but for some stuff I just didnt want a branded product at branded prices.

So this is the stuff I got off the internet - mainly Amazon and E-bay at what I considered were more sensible prices.

Bottom row, left to right:

Milk jug thermometer with clip - there are loads of cheap Chinese crappy thermometers out there, costing literally pennies. This one was recommended to me, so I thought I'd give it a go. I'll let you know!

The black tamping mat is a generic Chinese mat. You can find exactly the same mat with a "name" on it for £9 or £10. This was 99p, and I got it really to tip me into the free postage band on my order. It's a decent mat, but designed for right handers. Rightist swine!

The red item on it is a Chinese distribution tool. It looks and feels good, and cost £18. I dont expect it to be any less effective than one with a "name" printed on it for £130. It's very well made.

The blue handled tamper is a spring loaded "calibrated" Tamper. Unlike, say, the ECM calibrated tamper at £120 this one was £20. I wanted to take one of variables out of brewing while I am learning what to do, and this allows that. It's satisfactory quality only, but it looks like it does the job.

To the right is a set of scales. Again Chinese generic. There are two or three products, sold everywhere under different brand names. I got these after looking at the reviews on Amazon. A fiver iirc.

The espresso cups at the back I bought when I was in Germany, but I see they have now turned up on Amazon UK. They are called "Free Time". I just love the individual designs with the motif carried over onto the saucer. These are genuine sized espresso cups. They also do a "cappucino" cup in the same style, but imho these latter are perhaps a bit on the small side for cappucino. Perfect for a double espresso though.....


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Et voila, my current coffee corner!

I'm getting the drive thru window fitted in the lounge tomorrow. Ill soon have this lot paid off! ��

Some final observations:

It's a really, really complicated marketplace out there. Really take your time and get advice.

You get exactly what you pay for. Do not expect an unusually cheap bargain, there will be a catch.

You can buy old stock, grey imports from Italy, or boxshifter tat dumped on you for clearance. Or you can get the right stuff for your money, from a firm who will probably be in business when you need them. For quite a few dealers the best machine was the one they just happened to have in stock, not the one that genuinely addressed your needs.

I checked out some other retailers before choosing mine. In one case I sensed that my equipment would be arriving in a Reliant Robin van, Rodney. Another one offered me a superb deal on a "NEW" "unused" Rocket Giotto, posted free from Germany. But research showed that the version offered as brand new (V2) was replaced by an updated model (V3) FIVE YEARS AGO. And even the V3 had now been replaced! God knows where that V2 machine had been.... The dealer I went with - and with whom I have no connection other than as a customer - gave me great advice and a fair deal. In fact they stopped me from buying a totally inappropriate and more expensive grinder for my needs. Thank you Claudette! mwah! mwah!

For the machine itself I ended up with a dual boiler machine in the ECM product line up. Originally I was looking much further down the line - vibro pump, single boiler. The price increments were not huge for what you get as you up the line. With a machine with a 3ltr water tank and a smallish drip tray I didn't want to be pre-flushing with my bottled water, or constantly topping up the tank or emptying the drip tray. So bear the overall costs in mind when buying your kit. The second boiler version was about £100 premium, and with that comes the lever-action for the wands (sold at £100 alone post purchase) a more usable PID, a rotary pump, an £80 tamper (instead of a 20p one), steel braided plumbing hose, and total relief from all of the water hassle. This stuff is expensive. It's vital that you don't look back in six months and wish you had spent £100 extra to get what you really wanted.

The Quality endures long after the Price has been forgotten. Treat yourself!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

smashing new setup! good times ahead


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

5 years worth of upgraditus right there!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Lovely setup mate


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

Cannot help but agree with the equipment choice and the supplier.

Finished on the upgrade path?? What about the roaster?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

NAJB said:


> Cannot help but agree with the equipment choice and the supplier.
> 
> Finished on the upgrade path?? What about the roaster?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Out of interest, what range do I need on the scales?

Will 500g with readings every 0.1g do, or should I look for 0.01g or a capacity of more than 500g?

The reason I am asking here, is that I have no idea how much the ECM portafilter S weigh. (I know I can zero the scales if needed).


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

CageyH said:


> Out of interest, what range do I need on the scales?
> 
> Will 500g with readings every 0.1g do, or should I look for 0.01g or a capacity of more than 500g?
> 
> The reason I am asking here, is that I have no idea how much the ECM portafilter S weigh. (I know I can zero the scales if needed).


for portafilter it is better to have scales such as 2000g/0,1 accuracy

0,01 is not very useful for home use I guess

I have a JoeFrex 500g/0,1 for weighting beans and espresso output and Bonavita 2000g/0,1 for drips

as I am doing single dosing, I never needed to weight the PF


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

CageyH said:


> Out of interest, what range do I need on the scales?
> 
> Will 500g with readings every 0.1g do, or should I look for 0.01g or a capacity of more than 500g?
> 
> The reason I am asking here, is that I have no idea how much the ECM portafilter S weigh. (I know I can zero the scales if needed).


500gm isnt enough imho. I went for the higher load capacity of, iirc 3kg. I also went for a surface area that is big enough to hold a portafilter, but small enough to fit on my drip tray.

If you can taste the difference between 0.1gm of coffee and 0.01 gm of coffee then

a) you are a better man than I am!

b) you have MUCH more faith in Chinese manufacturing tolerances than me.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Any excuse to try out my new toys!

This is the double PF (empty) .....


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I had read somewhere that people recommended the 0.01g scales. They only go up to 500g, which did not seem enough, as the photo above shows quite nicely, unless you zero the scales first with the portafilter in place, then you are only measuring the grounds.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Two decimal places is spurious accuracy for espresso.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Any excuse to try out my new toys!
> 
> This is the double PF (empty) .....
> 
> View attachment 29963


Looks like that all that research you did finally paid off! Amazing setup you've got there, I'm jealous!

Enjoy the journey, it's well worth it.


----------

